# CHEESECAKE!!!!!!!



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

Started a cheesecake for a woman at work's Birthday tomorrow..  Same day as Al's wife Judy..
  This lady has been with our company for years and she has always been nice to me..
 Making a N.Y style cheesecake. 5 blocks of cream cheese with 6 whole eggs and 2 yolks. It has a 1/2 cup of heavy whipping cream in it and some vanilla.. Flour and sugar.. Oh, and some lemon zest and a drizzle of the juice.  Hope it's done chilling by tomorrow when I take it to work.. Takes 3 hours to just get it in the fridge to chill..


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow
3 hours just to make.


----------



## Braz (Oct 30, 2017)

Ooh, I do love cheesecake. SWMBO won't let me make one very often because she thinks it makes us fat. Silly girl.


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 30, 2017)

Ahhhhh, New York style cheesecake. Love the tall, crumbly.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

Melted butter and sugar with the traditional graham cracker crust. 
Pressed up to make nice sidewalls.  2 cups crumbs. A stick of butter melted and half cup sugar. 
In the freezer to set up 20 minutes. You can pre bake the crust but they may get dark.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

Added all the filling ingredients in.. cheese was at room temp as was the eggs. Then added the eggs one at a time. 
Stopped to scrape it down a few times.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

The cream gets folded in at the end.. The batter has a bit of air in but not to light.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

So I put water in a pan to give off some steam under the cake.. 500 degrees for 15 minutes then cut to 275 for 1 hour.. 
Will sit in oven another hour with the door cracked and heat off.  Then it will sit another hour with door open before it goes in the fridge overnight.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

The top has browned a bunch in just 20 minutes.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Wow
> 3 hours just to make.


Yeah.. it's mostly due to resting and cooling before you can stick it in the fridge. It will take 12 hours to set before you can cut it..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

Believe it or not.. Instant read thermometer should read about 150 in center of cake before you let it cool on a wire rack for 3 hours..  Then in fridge like 4 hours. I go 2 hours in oven with door open cracked then open full. And overnight in fridge to set.

Mine is at about 130 IT right now after 1 hour.


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 30, 2017)

Dude, you are absolutely doing this right. Kudos!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

:D

Looks good. 150 IT at 11 pm


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

You go around the side gently and carefully with a thin sharp knife after the cake sits a while..  an hour or so. You can do that 3 times over  a 2 hour cooling period before it goes in the fridge.  I used a very thin layer of Crisco about from the center  of the pan to the top all the way around for extra non stick protection.  Can use butter too..  The crust is going to stick a bit no matter what.. Even with the stick of butter in it..  I will loosen the pan ring tomorrow before slicing and see how it worked out.. Will take a pic sliced too..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

So far so good. Will have to see it cut later at work.  
Oh, I covered it with wrap and then paper towel after I cleaned the ring . Then she can't see the cake until the big reveal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2017)

That looks fantastic!
Great tutorial on making a cheese cake!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

smokinal said:


> That looks fantastic!
> Great tutorial on making a cheese cake!
> Al


Could have expanded a bunch but I was doing 4 things at once.. lol


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> You go around the side gently and carefully with a thin sharp knife after the cake sits a while..  an hour or so. You can do that 3 times over  a 2 hour cooling period before it goes in the fridge.  I used a very thin layer of Crisco about from the center  of the pan to the top all the way around for extra non stick protection.  Can use butter too..  The crust is going to stick a bit no matter what.. Even with the stick of butter in it..  I will loosen the pan ring tomorrow before slicing and see how it worked out.. Will take a pic sliced too..
> View attachment 342738


Johnny B That looks good I make Cheese Cake all the time, did one the other day with sweet potato mixed in.
Use Parchment paper on the bottom of the pan nothing sticks.Points
Richie
Heres a link to mine 
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/cheese-cake-pic-heavy.243778/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

tropics said:


> Johnny B That looks good I make Cheese Cake all the time, did one the other day with sweet potato mixed in.
> Use Parchment paper on the bottom of the pan nothing sticks.Points
> Richie
> Heres a link to mine
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/cheese-cake-pic-heavy.243778/



Yeah I had seen your post.. Didn't know if anyone had done a cheesecake lately.  Very cool..
The thing is , mine are usually very thick and strong crust and lift right off the pan it's in.  It's just the sides I worry a little about sticking.
Since my crust comes up the sides of the pan 2/3 of the way and then has to set in the freezer, that makes using parchment a bit tough. I tried it before.  The crust won't stay on the sides.

I get a very thin film in places on the sides of the pan after using the knife.  Nobody would know.  I could use a pastry brush and fluff it perfectly uniform if I needed to.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 31, 2017)

I bet there's not a piece left!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

This pic is all she sent.. lol


----------



## motocrash (Oct 31, 2017)

Damn! It sure looks good,texture is spot on!


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

Nicely Done
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Damn! It sure looks good,texture is spot on!



Thanks y'all..  hope she sends me a pic of a whole piece . Yeah  it looks not to creamy or to cakey


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2017)

That looks great Rings, not many co-workers would go the extra mile. point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks Awesome, Johnny!!!:)

Very Nice!!  "Like" :)

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Johnny!!!:)
> 
> Very Nice!!  "Like" :)
> 
> Bear


Makes me feel good to give something to someone that they like and say how much they enjoyed it.. lol  To many birthdays  though to make everyone a cheesecake. It's hard to give some people one and not others.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 31, 2017)

Very nice cheese cake .. points to you ... 
:cool:


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2017)

Champion cheesecake. I could have used a coworker like you before I retired!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 31, 2017)

Beautiful cheese cake!!   The texture looks spot on. Very nice job.
I've made Richie's cheese cake and it's excellent.  Now I'll have to try yours.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Beautiful cheese cake!!   The texture looks spot on. Very nice job.
> I've made Richie's cheese cake and it's excellent.  Now I'll have to try yours.
> POINT
> Gary


This recipe is in a 1952 N.Y.  Times Gourmet Cookbook. It originally used a crust made of dough.

You can see by some ingredients that it's old. Zwieback for instance.. we're cookies mostly used for kids teething biscuits years ago. Used here before graham crackers were widely known.  Dough was used for pie and cream cheese cake  .

Here is 2 of the recipe shots.. can enlarge them.. Mostly you need the temp and ingredients.  A slow oven is about 300°

Edit.. A very slow oven is about 250° I used 275 after 15 minutes at 500.
I used an internal temp check  of 150 to shut off the oven and cracked the door for an hour.. Then open door 1 hour..  Then fridge for 6 to 12


----------



## b-one (Oct 31, 2017)

I see one problem here,that slice is to small! Excellent looking cheesecake!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

b-one said:


> I see one problem here,that slice is to small! Excellent looking cheesecake!


The woman at work or her neighbor I guess cut that small piece and sent me a photo.. lol


----------

